# Wheather these boards worth for 3$ per kg?



## sena (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi friends need to know what will precious metals that can be obtained in depopulationg these boards , it is a ton available could any one point me what are the 
PM available , as far i could see, the connectors are gold plated and i could see monolithics at the back side , i need know what are the other items may contain.The seller is offering 3$ per kg wheather its worth?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like there may be a lot of lowgrade boards mixed in.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Sep 11, 2011)

depends on how much money you expect to make. i kilogram = 2.2 US pounds. i would pay $1.50 a pound for it, but that's just me. you will have gold, silver, palladium and a small amount of platinum and for sure you will have copper, aluminum, lead and steel. try http://www.boardsort.com


----------



## old thompson (Sep 12, 2011)

How much are you planning to buy? That would make a big diference.

I just got three towers, a desktop, and a motherbord, all with cpus and plenty of cards for $10, but that's all I can take at one time.


----------



## sena (Sep 12, 2011)

old thompson said:


> How much are you planning to buy? That would make a big diference.
> 
> I just got three towers, a desktop, and a motherbord, all with cpus and plenty of cards for $10, but that's all I can take at one time.


The owner offers for $3 /kg , i want to know wheather pms in these would be worth?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are unsure about what the material may be worth,then do some quick research. Below I have circled 2 things in RED that you need to take into consideration when purchasing material,when you do not know exactly where it came from.Always look for dates,maufacturers,and country of origin.In this case the manufacturer is a company I am not familiar with,so then you look for a date,and country.All of the chips on any board are going to be close in dates,in this case the date code is 9116 (16th week of 1991).So you know the board was made in the very early 90's,which is good as far as age,however it was manufactured in china,and they use probably the least amount of PM's of anyone.There is something else you need to look at as well.There are several items, that I circled in WHITE,that you need to be paying attention to.In most cases,all of these items are gold plated,yet none of them appear to be plated in the picture.So something happened here....either they were never plated,or they were stripped with a leach like thio,or iodine,or something that targets gold.Either way,ALL of these signs I have shown you,are things that you need to pay attention to when looking at boards to purchase.And don't forget,in that batch of boards,were also A/V and power supply boards,which are virtually worthless in the way of PM's.
If there was a profit to be made from these,I doubt it would be high enough to justify me processing them myself,but that is just my oppinion.


----------



## sena (Sep 12, 2011)

mic said:


> If you are unsure about what the material may be worth,then do some quick research. Below I have circled 2 things in RED that you need to take into consideration when purchasing material,when you do not know exactly where it came from.Always look for dates,maufacturers,and country of origin.In this case the manufacturer is a company I am not familiar with,so then you look for a date,and country.All of the chips on any board are going to be close in dates,in this case the date code is 9116 (16th week of 1991).So you know the board was made in the very early 90's,which is good as far as age,however it was manufactured in china,and they use probably the least amount of PM's of anyone.There is something else you need to look at as well.There are several items, that I circled in WHITE,that you need to be paying attention to.In most cases,all of these items are gold plated,yet none of them appear to be plated in the picture.So something happened here....either they were never plated,or they were stripped with a leach like thio,or iodine,or something that targets gold.Either way,ALL of these signs I have shown you,are things that you need to pay attention to when looking at boards to purchase.And don't forget,in that batch of boards,were also A/V and power supply boards,which are virtually worthless in the way of PM's.
> If there was a profit to be made from these,I doubt it would be high enough to justify me processing them myself,but that is just my oppinion.


Thanks ,Thats nice pointing out mic , my intention in these low grade boards, are to go for a trial before processing super grade telecom boards,(knowing to ride a cycle first than to ride a bike).well let me attach the pictures of the sgb, well i have 2tons of it , some gt the au coating at the rear , some are plain but has monolithics.So my first work is to depopulate the valued part on the low grade board? is that right.


----------



## Geo (Sep 12, 2011)

just to give you a heads up, telecom boards, even though plated as it is has been plated very thinly. at 2 tons is a good weight to start with but you may be dissapointed at the gold return on those boards.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2011)

Geo said:


> just to give you a heads up, telecom boards, even though plated as it is has been plated very thinly. at 2 tons is a good weight to start with but you may be dissapointed at the gold return on those boards


That is very true Geo.Most tel-com plating is utilized for protection from RF interference,unlike a lot of mil-spec plating that is utilzed for wear resistance and protection from the elements,such as the harsh environments near the ocean,due to the high salt content in the air.It looks very pretty,but I find it more of an ebay-able item.Sometimes members will want them for reusable purposes,or to remove proprietary items from the boards.


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 12, 2011)

A ton?
At 3 USD /Kg....?
Simple math......if you have the money and the space to store them.....my advice....buy the......then sort them......and try to sell every board who is in good shape......
If you serch for "the holly grale" of "how to get rich".......lose the idea.....it's to dangerous dealing with scrap(first of all....precentage of the materials....and most of all,the "danger" type).
You ask for an oppinion...it's up to you...


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2011)

johnny309 said:


> .....it's to dangerous dealing with scrap


If this were true,we would have lost about 75% of our members here.I have dealt with scrap for about 8 years,and I do quite well to say the least.I personally knew a guy that made a couple of pounds of gold in a couple of weeks.....just by processing cpu's.We have many refiners on the board that recover gold by the pounds on a daily basis,from E-scrap.


----------



## Geo (Sep 12, 2011)

i was in a hurry before when i mentioned the gold return on telecom boards being low, which is true but the boards shown looks to be very rich in MCC's which contain palladium. while palladium brings roughly half as much as gold if you have twice as much palladium as gold then it pretty much equals out. hey, a bucks a buck. :lol: for you non american readers, i mean money from palladium spends as well as money from gold.


----------

